# String zu StringProperty Konvertieren



## da32079 (20. Feb 2015)

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich habe da ein Konvertierungsproblem. 
Und zwar hole ich mir Datensätze aus einer Datenbank mit getNString(). 
Diese Methode liefert mir ein String. Das Ergebnis dieser Methode möchte ich allerdings einer StringProperty Variable zuweisen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Feb 2015)

Vermutlich sprichst du von JavaFX? Ich selbst habe damit noch nie gearbeitet, aber der APIDoc zufolge gibt es doch bei der StringProperty die Methode setValue?


```
setValue(java.lang.String v)
Set the wrapped value.
```


----------



## da32079 (20. Feb 2015)

Super, danke. Hat funktioniert 

Hier der Code, wie ichs umsetzen konnte:



> String s1 = "Test";
> StringProperty s2 = new SimpleStringProperty();
> s2.setValue(s1);


----------



## Tom299 (20. Feb 2015)

StringProperty s2 = new SimpleStringProperty(s1);


----------



## da32079 (20. Feb 2015)

Super, danke


----------

